# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Alison Stephens

## Scott Tichenor

Sad news received just now. Alison Stephens has entered hospice in Arthur Rank Hospice, Mill Road, Cambridge. As many of you know, this is her third bout with cancer. She's in our thoughts today. So sad. This news was provided by her mother who forwarded to some contacts in the UK who then forwarded to someone at CMSA who contacted me.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

She's in my prayers.

----------


## John Craton

Many prayers for Alison!

----------


## MLT

She and her family will be in my prayers.

----------


## Jim Garber

So sad and such a talented and giving person. We had a few very nice email "conversations" over the years. My heart goes out to her.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I would have met Ali in person, for the first time, a week from now, next Friday, in the Netherlands.  :Frown: 

She will surely be with us in spirit, while fighting her battle across the channel; our thoughts, too, will be with her. _Speriamo..._

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Yes, Alison is absolutely in our thoughts and prayers... 

Alex

----------


## JEStanek

That's a blow to the belly to read.  Thoughts and prayers to Alison, her friends and family.

Jamie

----------


## Acquavella

Dear Ali, 

Please stay strong and pull through this tough time. Ali, you are in all of our thoughts & prayers. 

Chris.....

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Allison and her family are in my thoughts and prayers.  I know she has fought a very hard fight with cancer.  If we could only find a cure.

----------


## John Goodin

I'm so sorry to hear this. Alison is an amazing person, and I know that as the members of CMSA gather next week in Seattle we will all be thinking of her.

John G.

----------


## brunello97

This is truly distressing news.  Like many of us following (and pulling) for Ali, I had thought/hoped she was ahead on this fight. She is such an indomitable personality and an inspirational one in many ways.  I am rather in tears right now. Scott, you seem to have gotten this word through a circuitous route.  Is their some way to extend our best thoughts and feeling to Ali and her family?

Mick

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I was wondering how is she doing lately and was afraid of receiving news like this. Damn cancer! I will hope and pray for Ali!!!

----------


## Geoff Barber

Thinking of you Ali and hoping for the best. It was great to see you again at Bruchsal last June.

----------


## bratsche

We're all mortal, but she is so young for this.  It's sad beyond words. I add my prayers for Alison and her loved ones.  May the Lord grant a miracle.

bratsche

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Mike Marshall asked to to post this for him:

- Very sad news indeed. I met her this past year in Germany at the Euro Mandolin Festival. She was spunky and bright and full of life. I will hope that that energy is with her now. What a sweet lady. We're sending it to you Alison.

----------


## Strider

My thought are with Alison and her family at this time. God grant you a full recovery please.

Keith

----------


## Mark Levesque

Oh no, such terrible news.
Alison, please pull through all of this.

Thank you for all the beautiful recordings and publications.
We all adore you.

----------


## CES

I agree with Jamie...though I didn't know Alison personally, I'd come to think of her as not necessarily a friend but someone I knew through this forum and was pulling for as well.  This news is truly saddening, but we all need to remember that sometimes the miracle isn't a cure, but that we've had the past few years of her music, talent, and energy to enjoy at all.  I would also encourage everyone to consider hospice an active care choice (as opposed to a passive act of "giving in").  Sometimes hospice truly is the best choice for patients to make.  Of course, on the heels of Butch's fight and passing this is truly saddening.

Alison, I will be praying for your comfort and peace for you and your family.  Thank you for the gifts you've given us over the years!

----------


## haggis

Although I have only known Ali for the past 18 months, both as friends and as my mandolin teacher. she has had a profound effect on my life. Her influence across the world is immense, and I am sure that her huge number of friends will be totally devastated by the speed at which her third onset of cancer has struck.

I first became aware of her latest illness during my last lesson with her, shortly before the Dartington International Music Festival at which she presented some brilliant workshops in the morning sessions, followed by joint ensemble work with Craig Ogden's guitarists in the afternoon, in spite of being in unbelievable pain throughout. Indeed, she insisted in presenting a premiere piece with Craig to a packed audience, and then travelled to Edinburgh to give two superb concerts at the Fringe. Afterwards a small group of us laughed and joked in a local bar nearby, and there was no inkling of what was to come. I still cannot get my head around it all.

All my thoughts and prayers are with her.

Eric

----------


## Onesound

That is shocking and saddening news.  I really enjoyed reading the recent article about her on this board.  Her playing really amazes me, and listening to her recordings a joy.  Alison and her family are in my prayers.

----------


## Pietrobono

Very sad news. 
All my best wishes for her to win this third fight as soon as possible.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

An update that came a bit more directly just now. 

------

Ali's condition is not at all good, treatment has stopped as there is nothing further that can be done, but in the hospice she is in kind hands and not suffering. Ali's mum Jackie, sends her thanks for all of the kind words that she has read on the Cafe and it is comforting for her to know that Alison's music and personality has brought joy and happiness to so many people and that so many are thinking of her and praying for her at this time. Jackie kindly asks that people do not try to contact the hospice as she fears that they will be overwhelmed with enquiries.

Ali's mum has asked Ian Steel (Cafe member _trebleclef528_ --link takes you to page for sending PMs) to deal with any messages or enquiries from Cafe members.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

If the hospice nurses in the UK are anything like the hospice nurses in the US she is in good hands. They are angels on this earth. My thoughts and prayers go out to Alison and her loved ones.

----------


## journeybear

This is sad news indeed. Alison has been a very talented musician and by all accounts a wonderful person. We had one brief interchange several months back in which she was as pleasant as could be to a nearly complete stranger as one could wish. For someone who is probably the most respected and renowned person I have met through the Café to take the time, consideration, and humor she did with me - not quite a nobody but nowhere near as accomplished a musician as she - speaks volumes of the kind of person she chose to be and the way she has lived her life. I will now cherish that memory forever. As much as I wish her well and hope for recovery, it sounds as if this will be for naught. I am grief stricken. God speed. The Angel Band will be adding an overqualified member to its ranks, much too soon.

----------


## Amy Burcham

Alison is a great inspiration to so many people she does not know. Of course I am one, so full of thanks for her work as performer, teacher, and steward of this instrument. Her steadfast spirit - shown from her childhood determination to play mandolin and nothin' but, and shown again through these hard years - continues to light our way. Thank you Alison Stephens, for playing your part with such elegance.

And thanks to both Alison and Scott for this prescient interview - 
http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/pub...s_001169.shtml

----------


## 33skidoo

may the four winds blow her safely home....

----------


## BradKlein

One more, sending very best wishes to Ms. Stephens, and thanks, for the wonderful recordings.

----------


## mike mandolin

Alison 
    Praying for you

----------


## Nigel Gatherer

I've known Ali for seven years now, and have regarded her as a special friend. When I heard the news on Friday I did what I often do, took solace in music. I was moved to compose something for her, which I immediately recorded and sent to her. A friend said I should post it here. I'm sending Ali all my love, strength, warmth and good feelings.



PDF file download

MP3 file download

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I've never met you Alison but your music has been an inspiration to me. Sending my best thoughts and good wishes.

----------


## Dan Hoover

very sad to hear,my thought's go out to Ali and her family and friends. truly a remarkable lady..thank you Ali..

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am too sad for words to speak for myself right now; instead, I attach a telling, touching image that my dear friend Joe Brent just sent me from Brazil, where he is currently performing.

----------


## John Zimm

Terrible news.  I've spent a few years wishing I had 1/10 her talent on the mandolin.  

Very nice song Nigel-thanks for sharing.  

-John.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Hearing Alison's playing is what sparked an interest in classical music for me,  what a gifted and inspirational person she is. Heartbreaking news indeed, I'm saying a wee prayer for her.

Jill

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'm sorry to bring the news that I've had two people report that Ali passed at away at 4:00 p.m. 

Rest in peace.

I'll do something more proper to let folks know on the home page later today.

Edit: Ali passed away today, Sunday. My error not figuring out the time difference.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

So sad. 

I once posted a picture of me crossing Abbey Road and she responded with her stories of Abbey Road Studio and apologized for not staying on the classical side of the Cafe! I told her that I was honored she would even notice my post. 

Ali was a first class person all the way.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Terrible, terrible news! Much too young! Ali will always have a place in my heart! Rest in peace!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Earlier on, I forgot to attach Joe's verbal comments, which were meant to go along with the image he emailed me from Sao Paolo; apologies to Joe, and to you all. A leaden heart dulls the wit, as well. Here it is:

"Just heard the news about Ali here in São Paulo, where I'm touring with Regina Spektor. Although we never met, I (like so many others) have been touched by her musicianship and the warm good humour she radiated in our various correspondences. Many of you will remember a post I made a while back about a dear friend of mine who was also taken from us way too soon, the cellist Dan Cho, who was also a member of the Regina 'family'. We talk of him often, and a point that keeps coming up is that when a friend dies, it is of course a tragedy; when that friend is a musician of the calibre of Dan or Ali, the loss is compounded because you are also robbed of all the wonderful, creative, beautiful things they had yet to give the world. My heart goes out to her family and to all the rest whose lives were as touched by Ali's spirit as I have been."

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I'm sorry to bring the news that I've had two people report that Ali passed at away yesterday at 4:00 p.m. 
> 
> Rest in peace.
> 
> I'll do something more proper to let folks know on the home page later today.


The actual date of death was today, Sunday. My error--sorry about that. I mistakenly assumed 4:00 p.m. meant yesterday but of course London is I believe 7 hours ahead of us...

----------


## Jill McAuley

Slán abhaile, Alison. Heartfelt condolences to her family and friends.

Jill

----------


## Mandobar

very sad.  my thoughts are with her family

----------


## John Craton

So saddened by this news. Ali was a great inspiration to so many of us. May her memory be eternal!

----------


## tango_grass

Very sad to hear.   Rest in peace to one of our dear sisters in our extended mandolin family.

----------


## vkioulaphides

_Now cracks a noble heart. Good-night, sweet prince(ss);
Flights of angels sing thee to thy rest._

I trust The Bard would forgive me the alterations.

Victor

----------


## Al Hagensen

We all feel the sadness but the suffering is over for Alison,Angels are singing with her lovely music now.Prayers are being sent for her family and friends.
Thank You for the lovely music you made for all of us to enjoy.

----------


## Tavy

I just don't know what to say, what a loss to music and to life.... but what a legacy too, in her music, her teaching, and her students.

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

Very sad news.

----------


## JEStanek

Rest in Peace, Ali.  We'll miss your presence and honor your memory with music.

Jamie

----------


## eestimando

RIP puhka rahus hää sõber muusikas... 
Tõnu

----------


## Richard Singleton

my heartfelt prayers for blessed rest for Alison ...and prayers of hope and comfort for  her friends and family...a great loss

----------


## Charles Johnson

So sad to hear this news . Rest in peace, Allison.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,

Very, very sad news.

My thoughts are with Alison and with her family.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's a note Mike Marshall asked me to post.

- Very very sad news. Tears. She did good work and left us with some real beauty to appreciate. We are all better for getting to spin around on this planet at the same time as Alison.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's a link forwarded to me by someone close to her that has asked me to post it. This is a summary on the Astute Music web site about Alison's life:

http://www.astute-music.com/alisonstephens.htm

----------


## hhold

Very sad news indeed. Requiescat in pace.

----------


## MandoNicity

So so sad...

JR

----------


## John Zimm

Very sorry to hear about this.  She did a lot for the instrument we all love, and left us such beautiful recordings.  She was really a gift for all of us wasn't she.  I'll be wearing black tomorrow to remember her. 

-John.

----------


## Nick Royal

I never heard Alison play in person, but I have some of her cds, and read a few of her articles.  A real loss.
Nick Royal
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Rest in peace.

----------


## Susan H.

The mandolin and music worlds have lost a wonderful talent.  However, her music will live on!  Rest in peace, Alison.  Our thoughts and prayers are with Alison's family.  Sad day.

----------


## Onesound

Life seems to be such a fragile thing, yet we all take it for granted.  One day we are laughing and playing, the next morning's sun shines on us no more.  Yet, for those who remain, are sweet memories and, in Allison's case, the beautiful music that she has left to the world to enjoy.  As her soul ascends to the Astral let us all send her prayers of goodwill and love to light her way.

----------


## Geoff Barber

Just wanted to state my apppreciation for Alison Stephens. She contributed so much to the mandolin in the UK with her work at the Victoria College, her recordings, her many performances in the UK and overseas, and more recently, her thoughtful editing of the mandolin publications at Astute Music.
The mandolin movement has so few professionals like Alison, and I am very grateful for everything she did for us. She will be sadly missed for a long time.

----------


## etbarbaric

I'm very sad to hear of Ali's passing at such a young age.
Her enthusiasm and love for the mandolin was infectious.
She *loved* her mandolins, and in my sentimental mind
I imagine that they grieve for her.

Thanks for all the music Ali... You are missed.

Eric

----------


## journeybear

Seeing what those who actually knew Alison have said about her, I feel safe in believing my estimation of her character was spot on. My sympathies are with you as well as her family and friends. This is a great loss to all who have been touched by her personally and by her music. She will be missed, even though her music will live on.

----------


## Margriet

though never met personally, she has a place in my heart, I play her pieces with love and enjoy listening her warm, bright and powerful playing. Thank you Ali, rest in piece.
Margriet

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Such a sad loss. My thoughts go out to her family. Rest in Peace Alison.

----------


## Dave Hanson

RIP Alison, a light went out yesterday.

Dave H

----------


## kmmando

I'm absolutely stunned by this dreadful news. Ali frequently visited us during her many Fringe gigs in a number of superb shows, particularily with Craig Ogden, but also solo latterly in St Georges. She was a superb musician and communicator. We had great discussions over the ins and outs of F4's versus Embergers and she was always spirited, lively, and so full of life. The world is a poorer, duller place without her beautiful presence.
So sad. Our thoughts are with you too Mitch.
Kevin & Christine Macleod
Edinburgh, Scotland

----------


## jim_n_virginia

RIP Alison ... condolances and sympathy for her family and friends.

----------


## Eugene

It's been too long since I've been 'round these parts.  I am saddened today.  By well, my brethren and sistren of the plectrum.

----------


## Bob A

Alison was kind, approachable and pleased to be of help to those who sought her out. Sorely missed, on a personal as well as community-wide level, she was responsible for the nurturing and expansion of that worldwide community. A tragic loss for all of us.

----------


## JeffD

Its very sad.

----------


## Marc Berman

I just want to pass on my condolences to her family and friends. I am lucky enough to have had a curable form of cancer and have thought of Alison often. I was hoping to meet her on one of my trips to the UK.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

May Alison rest in peace.  God, I HATE cancer; especially when it takes someone so young with so much more to give.  I am so very sad.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Condolence to her family and the extended mandolin family of which she was a shining star.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I have never met Alison and will never have the privilege to do so. It is always gut wrenching when you see a member of our community passes away, and it's especially difficult to come to terms when it's someone who's so young and have so much talent to share.  She will be very much missed around the world.

----------


## astra-fergie

Its taken me a day to come to terms with whats happened and pluck up the currage to writeing in here
I was fortunate to study with Alsion at Dartington summer school just a few weeks ago, i returned from a concert i was performing at over the weekend to this new and am in shock. 

Being a cancer survivor myself, i really appreciate being here today and more so the lessons and encouragement i've had with her. The UK mandolin scene has lost its pioneer and will be greatly missed

R.I.P my thoughts are with her family

Andrew

----------


## simo26

I am truly saddened by this news. Losing Butch and now Ali is a blow to the great interpreters of our beloved instrument. I was so impressed by her interview that was posted on this site that I felt like I knew her by the end of it. She must have been really special for Hugo to take her under his wing and certainly justified his decision. Sadly in life there are some stars that burn with an unusually bright and beautiful light yet they do not burn for long. Ali was one of those stars and we are blessed that she has left us with recordings and videos that keep her light burning for eternity. 
Rest in Peace Ali 
You Made this world a better place by just being here.
Alex

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

RIP Alison. You will be missed.

----------


## CES

:Frown:

----------


## Mark Walker

Rest in eternal peace.   My thoughts and prayers go to her family and friends.

Somewhere in Heaven, she and Butch (among others!) are making beautiful mandolin music for all to hear and enjoy!

----------


## John McGann

So sorry to hear of this, another wonderful musician and person gone...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's a note from Ian Pommerenke-Steel and rather than try to rewrite it I'm just going to paste it in for everyone's viewing as it contains some information that is of interest to us:

-------------------------------

Ali's Website: http://www.alisonstephens.com/  Could you please advise cafe members that details of funeral arrangements will soon be posted on Ali's website.

Lauren Scott: Ali's long time friend and Harpist in Dou Mandala (Alison and Lauren) has a  tribute to Ali on her web blog which can be found at http://harpyness.blogspot.com/

Finally a web page which talks about Ali's cancer in the early stages and I think shows the courage and thoughtfulness of "wanting to give something back", that she and her colleague and good friend Mike Maran (who was also diagnosed with cancer) showed.

The website is TomoTherapy:  http://www.tomotherapy.com/patient/p.../pt_astephens/

Many Thanks,

Ian
(Ian Pommerenke-Steel)
Secretary
Lanarkshire Guitar and Mandolin Association
www.mandolinscotland.org
www.banjomandolinguitar.org

----------


## John Bertotti

Gods Speed!

----------


## Peter Beaven

> I've known Ali for seven years now, and have regarded her as a special friend. When I heard the news on Friday I did what I often do, took solace in music. I was moved to compose something for her, which I immediately recorded and sent to her. A friend said I should post it here. I'm sending Ali all my love, strength, warmth and good feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> PDF file download
> 
> MP3 file download


Lovely Nigel

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Initial details for Ali's service--date and location--have been posted on her web site and additional information will be posted there as it becomes available. Rather than us attempting to repost things sent us I encourage those of you traveling to the service to check the web site for the latest information.

Also, Ali's partner Mitch asked me to post this from him:

Please also extend my thanks to all the forum members for their kind remarks, both Ali's mum - Jackie and I have been reading them - just shows how Ali's determination, charisma and talent has made ripples all around the world

----------


## Julien Martineau

I read this news with sadness and stupefaction.

I met Ali in Toulouse in Decembre 2009. With Ensemble à Plectre de Toulouse, we have invited her for a concert and a master class. We were delighted of that musical week-end. 
I couldn't imagine Ali, so kind and enthusiastic, could leave as young.

I send for myself and musicians of Ensemble à Plectre de Toulouse my condolences to Ali's family.

Julien

----------


## Mike Crocker

What a shame. In time, we all become witnesses to cancer. My condoleneces to all who knew her. 

"And Life is eternal and Love is immortal, and death is only an horizon, and an horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight."

Peace, Mike.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I'm just back home & on the computer after a week & a half of vacation, to learn of Al's passing. As so many, I've loved her music, & checked her website for her thoughts & advice on equipment. I'm very sad to learn so late. I, also, will miss her, though never met her, saw her, or heard her voice.
Her service is Nov. 5, the same day my brother will be treated for the return of bladder cancer.

----------


## empire

Why do the good die so young? This is a very horrible tragedy for the Mandolin World :-( 
Alison...you have inspired countless people all over the world. May you continue to do so in the afterlife... R.IP Alison.

----------


## kmmando

A very fine commentary by Alison's good friend, journalist Ninian Dunnett

http://news.scotsman.com/obituaries/...ist.6591846.jp

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> A very fine commentary by Alison's good friend, journalist Ninian Dunnett
> 
> http://news.scotsman.com/obituaries/...ist.6591846.jp


Thanks for sharing this link. This one short paragraph near the end is remarkable:

Brimming with vitality and charm, Stephens' final Edinburgh performances in August of this year were testament to a spirit that refused to be dimmed by illness. Barely two weeks before her death she was recording at Abbey Road for the new Harry Potter movie.

----------


## John Goodin

My Remarkable Alison Stephens story:

On Aug. 31, 2009 Victor Kioulaphides shared his "Suite for Ali" with the members of the Cafe Classical forum. The "Suite" was written for octave mandolin and it inspired me to compose a short piece for octave mandolin that I imagined I might offer to Ali someday. Like many things it remained unfinished.

Then on May 1, 2010 Ali herself posted an mp3 of her playing, also on octave mandolin, a beautiful, simple piece by Estonian composer Tonu Korvits titled "Wake My Heart." This recording inspired me to quickly finish the piece I had begun the previous autumn and gave me the courage to send it to Ali for advice.

To my delight she liked the piece and wanted to perform it! We had a fun email exchange about titles and she approved of my suggestion "The Autumn After" which relates to events in my life in the summer of 2009 but, also, was significant to her.

She told me she would play the piece at a small concert she would give in Maidstone, Kent in early July.

On July 12 I learned that the concert hadn't happened because Ali had been stricken with a reoccurence of her cancer. In the midst of that tragedy she was still sorry for me that she couldn't play the piece. I told her, of course, not to worry.

Then on Aug. 31 (one year exactly from when Victor shared his "Suite") I received an email from Ali saying that she had premiered "The Autumn After" at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival in concerts on both Aug. 24 and 25. She said she didn't want to mention it in advance for fear that she once again wouldn't be able to perform.

On Sept. 16 Ali emailed me to say that she would perform the piece again at a small venue in Bolton on Oct. 7. Her email was full of exclamation points and caps and she was very upbeat.

Then on Oct. 8 the awful news about her going into hospice came.

You can imagine my emotions through this whole period. I never met or even spoke with Ali, although I know a number of people who knew her. I especially glad to meet Chris Acquavella last week in Seattle. Many, many people there were thinking of Ali and Chris gave a beautiful performance in her memory.

I will attach a pdf of "The Autumn After" with the dedication that Ali and I agreed on. There are no dynamics or other markings so you can interpret it as you will. I did tell Ali that I don't see it as a sad piece, merely autumnal. Her willingness to play this piece is one of the highest honors I will ever receive.

John G.

----------


## JEStanek

John,

Thanks for sharing the piece and the story behind it.

Jamie

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi John, Thanks for sharing this with us; both your story ánd the lovely music you wrote for Alison.

Alex

----------


## margora

Hi John,

The piece sounds lovely on octave mandolin and, as it happens, also on classical guitar.

----------


## John Goodin

Jamie, Alex, Bob,

Thanks very much for your kind comments. They mean a lot to me. 

Bob, I hadn't thought to try the piece on guitar but you are right.

John G.

----------


## journeybear

John - 

Thank you for sharing your composition and the story about it  - both are very moving. Along with Nigel's piece, I envision another "Suite For Ali" coming together, hopefully with contributions from others - a musical tribute. I wonder whether anyone recorded her playing your piece. That would be a sheer delight.

JB

----------


## haggis

John,

Very many thanks for sharing your composition with us and also for the story which underlies it. Both mean a great deal to me, for I was both fortunate and privileged to hear Ali play at the Edinburgh Fringe concert.

----------


## Nigel Gatherer

Sounds pretty good on mandolin too, but difficult. I think it would sound at its best on the beast. Lovely piece, and lovely thoughts. Thanks for posting it, John.

----------


## margora

"Bob, I hadn't thought to try the piece on guitar but you are right."

I believe that she taught classical guitar although I do not know if she ever played the instrument professionally.

Someone with the proper connections could perhaps forward a copy of John's piece to Craig Ogden, the guitarist.

----------


## David Westwick

I played through it on mandocello last night.  Using the cello, and playing a 5th down, darkens the sound a bit so the result might have been a bit more melancholy than intended -- or perhaps it was the circumstances.  Either way, it is a lovely piece. Thanks for sharing it with us, John.

----------


## John Goodin

Well, this is embarrassing...

When I posted my story about Ali and "The Autumn After" yesterday I posted the wrong version of the piece! What's different?

I originally sent Ali three versions with slightly different titles. The one attached here is the one she really chose, with "the Beast" in quotation marks.

Musically, the f naturals in measure 24 and 26 should really be f sharps. When I sent Ali the music I included my own clumsy recording of the piece. I play f sharps on that recording but I don't actually know if Ali noticed or not. The f natural sounds "wrong" to me but they might have been just right for Ali. 

I would have mentioned it to her if I had heard a recording of her playing the piece and I'm sure we would have had a humorous exchange about my foibles as an amateur composer. So, for the record, I am attaching what I think is a correct copy of the piece. (I've also removed a flat sign before the b flat in measure 9, as it now looks redundant to me.

Those of you who have already printed out the music can make easy corrections. 

Thanks again for the many kind comments and for trying the piece out on various instruments. I've played it on mandolin many times myself (even though it's a bit cramped in places) and I imagine it would play nicely on mandocello (thanks, David) or CGDA mandola as well.

John G.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Dear Friends,

Here is the video of the *"Rêverie de Poète"* by Giuseppe Manente (1867-1941) that we performed as our tribute to our dear friend Alison at our 20th anniversary concert.

----------


## Margriet

Thanks Alex,

these were very special minutes in the jubilee concert. It is played (and conducted) with so much love and respect !

Margriet

----------


## etbarbaric

Lovely Alex, just lovely.

----------


## kmmando

..... for Ali ....







sorely missed, not to be forgotten.

Kevin Macleod

----------


## John Goodin

Thank you, thank you for sharing this beautiful tune and performance in memory of Alison. 

John G.

----------


## trebleclef528

Very nice Kevin and Co, I know that Ali's mum and Mitch(Ali's partner) would be touched by this, so I've forwarded the link to them.
Thanks again,
Best wishes
ian

----------

